# manitd cage?



## nickyp0 (Sep 14, 2006)

i was thinking that this could work for a cage set up







do you think that this would work? it has a screen top.

nickyp0


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 14, 2006)

ya almost anything works but you may want to take out the shells


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 14, 2006)

you could add some sticks to


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 15, 2006)

i know that lol right now it has my hermit crab,but i was thinking of getting another one for mantids.

nickyp0


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 15, 2006)

The sand would be nice for Eremiaphilla sp!!


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2006)

I was thinking the same yen! Do you have this species?

This would be a nice setup if it were to have some more foliage, and if you got rid of the substrate...maybe replace it with some soil or coconut fibre.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2006)

It'll work but if the mantis clings to the lid you may not be able to see it from the front.


----------

